# Storage nets



## 97010 (Dec 21, 2005)

:?: I want to get some of those elasticated storage nets for the campervan (like the ones you can store maps in found on the back of the front seats in cars). Anyone know where I can get them? And if you do, any idea how they can be attached to the carpeted interior side walls of the camper with enough strength to hold them on with things in?

thanks for your help


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have seen them somewhere - under door pockets I think.

The only other thing I know of is a motorbike net, used for keeping things on the seat - it has a hook at each corner .

Sorry cannot be of more help :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

cak tanks do them, magazine net - part BMAGNT - grey - 215mm high x 315mm w - about a fiver

They are held to the wall by 4 x screws

www.caktanks.co.uk

Brownhills Newark also sell them, similar product but black if I remember correctly.

Another company to try is reimo, they have an extensive parts selection, especially for vw conversions.

www.reimo.co.uk

pete.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Try...

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...nid=15449c43ed0253b/shopdata/index.shopscript

and

www.caraleisuredirect.co.uk

Rapide561


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi try e-bay there are net magazine pockets on there for sale at buy now £5.99

val


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I Found this










Expensive at £28.20 a metre...but you could customise your van ...fit this to all available flat surfaces...the way I see it kids, dogs and partners could all be stored safely away behind this stuff when travelling :lol:

mike

>>1 Metre Wide Black Elasticated 15mm Mesh Netting by the metre <<


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

would make an interesting duvet cover :lol: :lol:


----------

